# Before... and after (lots of photos)



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

*Before... and after*

Since the first M3 came out some 15+ years ago, the moment I saw the first one I knew that one day I will own one. What I did not know, nor expected, was that that one day was going to be this Memorial Day (no pun intended).

I went to wash my 330i in a commercial place because my pressure washer is not working. Just before arriving, I decided to stop to see the M3's in the local dealership thinking that, because it was Memorial Day, they were closed. Thus the idea was to see if they had a Carbon Black/Cinnamon M3, check the color and compare it with the Imola Red (my second choice) with no salesman pressure. My 330i lease ends next year and I like to plan ahead everytime I buy/lease a BMW. I was going to order an M3 sometime next April/May and get it delivered to the Performance Center... so that was the original thought.

Well, the dealership was not closed... long story short, I traded in the 330i and a brand new 2004 M3 (Carbon Black/Cinnamon, PP, HK, 19", Xenon) was in my hands for the first time in my life. The deal was so good that I simply could not walk away from this: $3700 off the MSRP ($1000 over invoice) and no negative equity on my lease trade in. This last detail was the clincher, because my 2002 330i was not worth the lease payoff. All the numbers came together exactly the way I calculated, down payment and lease payments) like this car was mine and I did not know it, with no hidden numbers, no fuzzy dealing, no tricks, just a clean sale. All because it was the end of the month clearance at this dealership.

I ended up washing the M3 instead... :thumbup:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Your pictures are not showing up, I am getting a lot of red x's. Where in FL did you buy her?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

330Cane said:


> Your pictures are not showing up, I am getting a lot of red x's. Where in FL did you buy her?


Here are the photos, thanks... I bought her at Ft Lauderdale Imports.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Technic said:


> I ended up washing the M3 instead... :thumbup:


Way to go :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

A most excellent story!

:thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Too Sweet!*

Technic, that is one incredible looking M! I loved your OB/NB, M-Tech 330i and it was one of the main impetus's for me getting the same combo on my frau's Touring.

If I were to get an M3 using the standard palate and trim that is exactly the combo I would get. Others have graciously complimented me for having an eye for cool color combinations, but the same comment can be extended to you.

Best wishes for a long and happy union. :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Nice looking car :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Technic said:


> $3700 off the MSRP ($1000 over invoice)


 :wow: No way I'd get that kind of deal in L.A.!

Congrats on the car. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanhatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Technic said:


> Since the first M3 came out some 15+ years ago, the moment I saw the first one I knew that one day I will own one. What I did not know, nor expected, was that that one day was going to be this Memorial Day (no pun intended).
> 
> I went to wash my 330i in a commercial place because my pressure washer is not working. Just before arriving, I decided to stop to see the M3's in the local dealership thinking that, because it was Memorial Day, they were closed. Thus the idea was to see if they had a Carbon Black/Cinnamon M3, check the color and compare it with the Imola Red (my second choice) with no salesman pressure. My 330i lease ends next year and I like to plan ahead everytime I buy/lease a BMW. I was going to order an M3 sometime next April/May and get it delivered to the Performance Center... so that was the original thought.
> 
> ...


so what was the drive out price?? including tt&L?


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Those darn M3s do that to you!!! I have been dreaming about getting one too for a long time. I don't know how many times I went into the BMW site and built my own M3 with different combinations of colors and options. 

Well, 4 weeks ago I took my '01 330Ci to the dealer for some maintenance and this M3 beauty was sitting on the lot with my name on it. I went home and started to work out some numbers and went back the next day to work out a deal.

What an AWESOME car!!!! I just went this past Monday for the 1200 mile service and now I really can ENJOY the M!!!!! I still pinch myself several times a day because I can't believe that I am the proud owner of this beautiful machine!!!

Congratulations and enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks all for your congratulations... rost12, BahnBaum, IndyMike (thank you very much for your compliment), AJAX and Raffi.

cleanhatch, MSRP was $55,695, deal was for $51,995. This is a lease, though... 



> FUN2DRV
> 
> Those darn M3s do that to you!!! I have been dreaming about getting one too for a long time. *I don't know how many times I went into the BMW site and built my own M3 with different combinations of colors and options.*
> 
> ...


You got that right! The first night I was so excited that I could not sleep at all, no joke. Everyting on this car is focused, tight, precise; this car is something else compared to the 330i.

However, the 1200 mile break in is killing me... is like being Godzilla but can't squash Tokyo!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

I have to confess that I was a "bad boy" a couple of times during my break in period. I only went to around 6K RPM and 110-115 MPH a handful of times and I found myself with the pedal to the metal in a couple of occasions too. Just toooooo sweet of a machine not to enjoy it and push it a little...

Now that I'm "all legal" I'm really having a BLAST!!!!

Taking it on a "scenic ride" this coming weekend with a bunch of Porsches. Will see how it behaves!!!

Try to be good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on a great deal and great car :thumbup: 

:fruit:


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Technic said:


> Thanks all for your congratulations... rost12, BahnBaum, IndyMike (thank you very much for your compliment), AJAX and Raffi.
> 
> cleanhatch, MSRP was $55,695, deal was for $51,995. This is a lease, though...
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. We just got back from ED for an M3, almost the same as your car !
Driving on the autobahn, being restricted by that 105mph limit.. ugh. We drove so much we had to do the service over there. 300+ euros. ouch.
After the service we were no longer in germany so not much going fast anymore. 
Still, amazing how much torque this thing has.. going uphill it just keeps going and going. sweet.
congrats


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

see, dreams do come true :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, I think you've convinced me to go with Carbon Black. Even though I live in Arizona and may require one or two extra washes a month, CB is just too sweet to pass up. Also, considering that CB is an M3-specific color unlike Tit. Silver, Mystic Blue, etc. which are available on the regular 3 Series, I think its a great color for such a "mean machine" like the M3. Now, the only question....Cinnamon or Imola Red inside. I'm leaning Imola Red. Great pictures and a great deal, man. Much congrats. I predict it will be 2006 before you can actually drive the car a full mile without an ear-to-ear grin on your face


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks guys... it is very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

not sure about the Carbon being an M exclusive color... as far as I know, the only exclusive's at the moment are Phoenix and Leguna Seca... :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> not sure about the Carbon being an M exclusive color... as far as I know, the only exclusive's at the moment are Phoenix and Leguna Seca... :dunno:


Yes, currently Carbon Black is a M exclusive, although you can order it through BMW Individual.


----------

